# Hardware Requirements for 10.4



## georgelien (Jun 28, 2004)

Couldn't find this anywhere.

Could anyone tell me what are the hardware requirements for 10.4?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## symphonix (Jun 28, 2004)

Hardware requirements are probably not much different to 10.2 and 10.3 in most respects. Of course, final figures on hardware requirements won't be available until the release date.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought I read something like DVD-roms somewhere. But as someone mentioned before: couldn't be, since many G5 xserves are shipped without a combo drive.


----------



## Cat (Jun 29, 2004)

Thay gave out the Tiger Preview (and a lot of other stuff like the various SDK's) to developers on a DVD. They will probably ship Tiger on CD's like Panther.


----------



## metfoo (Jun 29, 2004)

the current requirements are G3 or higher like previous versions. The new graphics features will scale to your system, but requires higher end graphics to get the full effect. Heres the list:

Supported graphics cards:
ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
NVIDIA GeForceFX Go 5200
NVIDIA GeForceFX 5200 Ultra


I have a 1.6GHz G5. It has a GeForceFX 5200. Are these Ultras or just a plain 5200?


----------



## metfoo (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2003/aug/18pmg5.html

found the answer. i do have a 5200 ultra. I cant wait to use it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

I am wondering what is my radeon 9000 mobil 64mb worth now. Will I be excluded from the quartz extreme effects?


----------



## Pengu (Jun 29, 2004)

Surely not. They can't have added that much that extreme needs a brand new card. It used to support ANY radeon, even 7000s.


----------



## Shifty Bloke (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay, At least my little G4 will have glistening new effects


----------



## metfoo (Jun 29, 2004)

core image effects, like this require more muscle.
http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/tiger/dashboard_address.mov

They will scale the features to your systems capabilities. Hopefully we get more details in the coming months. I am guessing we will see Tiger by March, so there is plenty of time to up requirements or add more features.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

well, it looks amazing, but for the routined work, I would have such effects off anyway. Am wondering if we have any ADC-members here that got their hands on tiger.


----------



## metfoo (Jun 29, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> well, it looks amazing, but for the routined work, I would have such effects off anyway. Am wondering if we have any ADC-members here that got their hands on tiger.



I think the only seed has been for WWDC members. ADC seeds will probably come later. I could be wrong though


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 29, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> Surely not. They can't have added that much that extreme needs a brand new card. It used to support ANY radeon, even 7000s.



No, it used to support any *AGP* Radeon.  The 7000 is a PCI card (I have one) and *is not* supported by Quartz Extreme.

There are hacks to get Quartz Extreme to work on a non-AGP card, but it's flakey, in my opinion.  Great gains in certain areas, great losses in others (like DVD playing).


----------



## Randman (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, iLife '04 came with CD and DVD, so I don't see why Tiger wouldn't follow this setup as well.


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 29, 2004)

Or it would be a great excuse to get a new laptop...



			
				Shifty Bloke said:
			
		

> Yay, At least my little G4 will have glistening new effects


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 29, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Well, iLife '04 came with CD and DVD, so I don't see why Tiger wouldn't follow this setup as well.



It very may well come with both CDs and DVDs, but I'm guessing that it'll be CDs-only, or, perhaps, a boxed DVD version and a boxed CD version.

The reason that iLife came with CDs and DVDs is because some applications required a DVD drive -- GarageBand and iDVD, for example, and were not included on the CD version.

It would be kinda silly in my opinion to include both CDs and DVDs in the retail version of Tiger.  They'd be doubling the media costs for no reason.


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is what I say the requirements will be:

G3/G4/G5 processor
DVD drive (Yes, you heard me)
Built-in Firewire
128MB RAM

Go ahead and flame, I am almost willing to bet good money on this one 

Note: These are likely to be 'artificial' requirements. The video drivers/etc still exist in the Tiger WWDC DVD to run a Lombard and early iMacs with no Firewire.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

I bet you forgot AT LEAST about one thing. So? How much are you willing to bet? 
USB I would also add to that requirement-list.
Eventhough I heard or read it somewhere - that a DVD-drive will be necessary for tiger - it doesn't make sense to me, like many other ppl guessed by now.
But what is making you so sure about this?


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, I did miss a couple of things... 

You must have a Macintosh computer with 
 a PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor 
 a DVD drive 
 built-in FireWire 
 at least 128 MB of RAM 
 a built-in display or a display connected to an Apple-supplied video card supported  by your computer 
 at least 2 GB of disk space available, or 3.5 GB if you install the developer tools If you see a message in the Installer that you do not have enough disk space to install Mac OS X, you can deselect items to save space.

USB doesn't need to be added to the list, because if you have built-in Firewire, you have built-in USB. Odds are that these requirements are not gonna change between now (WWDC) and the release. 

Forgot to mention what makes me so sure... well, I know people who have seen the requirements and sent them to me. I am a developer who is very interested to know how long I can drag out my hardware before I stop being able to use the new OS releases on my Lombard.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

So, your point is, that tiger is not supposed to run on most of the G5 xserves? Or will only the server version of tiger come on CDs?


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 30, 2004)

I can't really say, that last post is the system requirements straight out of the Read Me for the Tiger WWDC install DVD. The DVD requirement is the only one that might change between now and early 2005. I don't see Apple giving leverage beyond that.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2004)

The preview offered at the WWDC is not the final version and I'm sure the final version will have very different requirements.

I'm hoping that one requirement isn't an AGP card... it'd finally be time for me to bite the bullet and upgrade to a newer machine...


----------



## Krevinek (Jun 30, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> The preview offered at the WWDC is not the final version and I'm sure the final version will have very different requirements.
> 
> I'm hoping that one requirement isn't an AGP card... it'd finally be time for me to bite the bullet and upgrade to a newer machine...


 Here is the kicker, with both the Panther and Jaguar preview releases, the requirements did not change from the preview to the final. The final version will not have very different requirements, because that could easily re-focus development of the OS in a very negative way.

Rest assured, AGP cards aren't going to be a requirement just yet. (Maybe in 10.5)


----------



## Freiheit (Jul 4, 2004)

I am so not looking forward to the day when Apple stops supporting the G4 processor.  Having just bought a (very expensive compared to what I could have gotten with PC components) dual G4, I hope to all that is good and wholesome that at least the next 2 versions of OS X will still support it.  $1000 every 2 years for typical PC hardware versus $2000 every 2 years for Mac hardware would send me right back to the PC.


----------



## markceltic (Jul 4, 2004)

I would be quite confident that your hardware will be good for at least another 5 years anyway.Of course this is just a guess!


----------



## kainjow (Jul 4, 2004)

My old 333Mhz G3 iMac runs Panther perfectly fine, and that was bought in 1999 (5+ years old). So I'd imagine that a dual G4 should be perfectly fine for 3-4 years, and probably more. Apple will be supporting the G4 for quite some time still because the portables won't get to see the G5 for a while.


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2004)

You can install Tiger on machines without a DVD drive if you know how. However, it's not officially supported. Xserves run Mac OS X Server, not Client, and Apple might make a difference there when finalising the product (Tiger).
The DVD drive requirement is only a small thing, and you can get one if you've still got a CD-RW drive in your Mac. (Yes, even iBooks can have SuperDrives if you look around...) I guess the 'real' showstopper will be the FireWire requirement. I.e. it'll probably just not run on those early iBooks and iMacs without FW... (And btw.: Here's to those who said Tiger would not run on G3s back in the days...)


----------



## Dehuti (Jul 9, 2004)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> Here is the kicker, with both the Panther and Jaguar preview releases, the requirements did not change from the preview to the final. The final version will not have very different requirements, because that could easily re-focus development of the OS in a very negative way.
> 
> Rest assured, AGP cards aren't going to be a requirement just yet. (Maybe in 10.5)



That's too bad because WWDC Tiger's preview doesn't run on 12'' Powerbooks (I checked on my 867 and 1.33, I got unknown platform exception when trying to run install!


----------

